# Underbelly Heater



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

We purchased a 2011 210RS in January of this year. When plugged in to shore power, there is always a "burning smell" outside the trailer. I assume this is the underbelly heating system burning off the construction material. I smell it whether it's on shore power or battery power.

Does the underbelly heating system work off of battery too? What is the best way to disconnect the heater? I prefer not using battery power for this purpose when dry camping.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

The underbelly heater works off the furnace. Should be a hose coming off the furnace to the underbelly. As far as the burning smell, it could be burn off from the furnace. I had a new refridgerator do this as well.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

maddog said:


> The underbelly heater works off the furnace. Should be a hose coming off the furnace to the underbelly. As far as the burning smell, it could be burn off from the furnace. I had a new refridgerator do this as well.


Thanks for the info. The heater was run prior to our our first trip and extensively on our first trip. The "burning smell" still occurs while while parked in our driveway on shore power or battery power. I failed to say in my previous post that the smell is outside; not inside.

Thanks


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Whoa. Is this an electrical burning smell or a propane burning smell? Do you only notice it when the heater is running? Any particular location the smell is stronger than others?

Electrical fires have a distinct smell and smell much differently than propane burning. To me, electrical has more of an bitter smell (from insulation burning) and propane has a sweeter smell. If you're not sure, you may want to just take it back to the dealer.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

Justman said:


> Whoa. Is this an electrical burning smell or a propane burning smell? Do you only notice it when the heater is running? Any particular location the smell is stronger than others?
> 
> Electrical fires have a distinct smell and smell much differently than propane burning. To me, electrical has more of an bitter smell (from insulation burning) and propane has a sweeter smell. If you're not sure, you may want to just take it back to the dealer.


This is niether an electrical or propane smell....it smells like burning wood/sawdust. It only smells on the outside of the trailer...no appliances running. I'm guessing constuction residue on the heating elements. I have no need for the underbelly heating, so I prefer to disconnect this option if possible.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

There is no direct underbelly heating, electrical or otherwise. This is one of the many great Keystone marketing tools that they've used to their advantage over the years. The underbelly is "heated" only by passive radiant heat when the furnace is running - the ductwork heats up and passes that heat to the underside of the trailer (leaky joints and holes in the ducting compliments of Gilligan also help). The outside smell is interesting, and I wonder if you're smelling either the rubber roof or the top of one of the slides (if you have any). Next time you're outside, put your sniffer next to one of those and see if that's the smell - especialy if it's warm outside - they have a very characteristic odor.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Fred said:


> This is niether an electrical or propane smell....it smells like burning wood/sawdust.
> Thanks,
> Fred


That's the campfire, silly. Just stand upwind.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

That doesn't sound good. Like Isomnik said, there is no electric heater for the underbelly on an Outback like there are for high end campers. It's all done by radiate heat from the furnace system. If the furnace if off, no underbelly heating. other things to check is to make sure that the water heater is off both gas and electric and that the fridge is not on. Turn off the gas at the valves, unplug the shore line and unhook the battery and wait a few days to see if there is still a smell. Then hook up the battery only and try again. Then add gas and then 110 without turning on anything. If the smell returns, turn off everything and contact your dealer. It could be a loose wire or a short somewhere in the wiring which is bad. Best of luck.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've seen plenty of new trailers on lots that still have sawdust under the sofas or in cabinets. I wonder if there is some sawdust in or around your furnace that is getting a little to warm when it's running.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Fred - this would worry me. If I were in your shoes and couldn't identify the odor, I would seek assistance from the dealer while still under warranty.


----------

